# My two Rescues



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

This is Daisy








Soulmate Lilly.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

they are gorgeous, i love lilly,, shes beautiful,,,,


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

oh they are lovely


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

lovely pics, nice looking cats


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Oooooooh they are beautiful 
I have to say Lilly looks adorable


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

Lovely pictures. To me All cats are beautiful ( althought for some reason I am not very keen on Sphinx and Kohonas).


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

They both look adorable Though Lily looks like she's in charge?? Bet you'll enjoy these two cuties


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Lovely cats


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm not normally a cat fan, but Lily could tempt me


----------

